# Model boat display case



## Jamies (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm looking for someone that builds model boat display cases. I have 6 boats to be displayed, prefer Mahogany finished frames.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi,
Welcome to the router forums.

You might give the approximate dimensions of the required display and if you want glass or plexiglass for the window. Also it would help if we know where you are located. Some people prefer not to ship items.
It might help someone to determine if they want to tackle the project.

Hope this helps,
Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Forum member Keith builds nice custom display cases. Click here and scroll down the page: July's Woodworks - Misc. Items


----------

